# Snap, Crackle, RUN!



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Seen this on another forum.






Post the first words out of your mouth. (Keep it clean.) GO! op2:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

My first words would be "neat" or "cool" because that is the sound good ice makes. :smile:

great video


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Awesome. That's the sound Lisa and I heard on Mantua and Willard all the time. I miss ice fishing in Utah.


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

The force is strong with these fish..:fish:


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

That's it- no more of Goobs Bison Testicle recipes.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I been fishing with a couple of guys who have dropped to their knees when the ice 
does one of those big cracks when the sun hits it in the mornings. 
It's fun to take first timers..............:mrgreen:


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

2full said:


> I been fishing with a couple of guys who have dropped to their knees when the ice
> does one of those big cracks when the sun hits it in the mornings.
> It's fun to take first timers..............:mrgreen:


Fun for sure, back home it was cool to watch 2 feet of ice pop and crack, out west it doesn't happen nearly as often or as loud.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Fish Lake is the most "poppy" lake I've ever been on. Love it when that ice is singing. 

A few years back I was Deer Creek and some guy stopped in his Maserati and walked out with his female showpiece to ask what we were doing. He'd never seen anyone fishing on ice before. We had a nice little chat and then the ice starting popping. That woman ran as fast as she could for shore screaming all the way that we should all get off the ice or we're going to die. We just sat and watched in awe. He finally turned back to me and said, "Well, I'm not with her because she's smart." After another few minutes and he said he'd better get back to her before she got herself killed playing in traffic. It was a good day for some comic relief. The fishing was s-l-o-w.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I was on Panguitch Lake a few years back when the freezing ice coming together with pressure finally sheared and one layer forced itself up over the other layer and stood up about 2 feet, it did it with so much force a big spray of water about a quarter mile long shot into the air about 12 to 15 feet, it sounded like a sonic boom and you should have seen the people running for shore, most of the guys with me had been ice fishing for years so we just enjoyed the spectacle of the water shooting up and the people running. The ice was about 8 inches thick.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I went out on Onieda Narrows Dam in Idaho. I walked about twenty feet from the dock and drilled a hole. The ice was about 8" thick. I drilled through and no water came up. I looked down through the hole and the water was about 6' below the ice. They had let a bunch of water out of the dam after the ice had formed. I scrambled my stuff together and got the heck off. I had been standing on an ice shelf about the size of a church parking lot that hadn't caved in like the rest of the dam had.


----------



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

Have been on Jackson Lake in Wyoming when it was making sounds like that. I also saw the ice crack and build up one time but with out the water show. No matter how many times I heard it I still dont like it.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Sometimes it makes my heart pump a little faster. Then we usually have a good laugh about it.-|\\O-


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

trackerputnam said:


> Have been on Jackson Lake in Wyoming when it was making sounds like that. I also saw the ice crack and build up one time but with out the water show. No matter how many times I heard it I still dont like it.


Neither do I. I've been ice fishing for twenty years and it still makes me a little jumpy. I feel better now with a sled because I can tell myself it spreads my weight a little better. I'm 350 on my own and then you throw on the tent, two chairs, and two 5-gallon buckets of gear. It probably doesn't actually make a difference but there's a definite psychological advantage. :mrgreen:


----------

